# grub2 - wie Auflösung manuel einstellen

## SarahS93

Wie stelle ich bei grub2 die auf Auflösung in der /boot/grub/grub.cfg ein?

Ich finde nur beschreibungen was ich etwas in /etc/defaults/grub ändern soll, und dann wieder dieses grub2-mkconfig laufen lassen muss.

Das ist mir alles zu sehr automatisiert und gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Frage mich sowieso was mit grub2 mehr bringen soll?! Ich benutze nur ein OS.

Wenn ich bei grub2 in der commandline vbeinfo eintippe um zu sehen welche Auflösungen möglich sind.

Erhalte ich soviele Einträge das es mehr als 2 Bildschirme voll sein müssten, wie kann ich nach oben scrollen?#

Warum wird in Gentoo jetzt grub2 standartmässig benutzt?

----------

## py-ro

Grub2 ist kein Standard (...ist schließlich keine Fahne...), es ist nur das was im Handbuch erklärt wird. Ich nutze z.B. refind.

Scrollen geht nicht, da Grub nur eine sehr rudimentäre Textlibrary besitzt, ist ja auch nen Bootloader/-manager und kein OS.  :Wink: 

Ich weiß auch nicht was du gegen mkconfig hast, im Zweifel einmal laufen lassen und schauen was es für deine gewünschte Auflösung einträgt und das in deine Konfiguration übernehmen. Wird halt einer der Werte von vbeinfo sein, normalerweise stellt es sich aber alleine korrekt auf dein Display ein. Das schöne an mkconfig ist ja, dass du direkt Einträge für alle deine Kernel hasst, ohne was extra tun zu müssen.

Bye

Py

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Wie stelle ich bei grub2 die auf Auflösung in der /boot/grub/grub.cfg ein?
> 
> Ich finde nur beschreibungen was ich etwas in /etc/defaults/grub ändern soll, und dann wieder dieses grub2-mkconfig laufen lassen muss.
> 
> Das ist mir alles zu sehr automatisiert und gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

 Warum ? das ist genau das, was du vorher in die grub.cfg von Hand eingetragen hast. Das "automatisieren" ist nichts anderes, als ein copy & paste deiner Einstellungen an die richtige Stelle.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Wenn dein Rechner KMS kann, brauchst du da garnichts reinschreiben. *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Frage mich sowieso was mit grub2 mehr bringen soll?! Ich benutze nur ein OS.

 EFI boot,Möglichkeit von ISOs zu booten, so dass du keinen USB-Stick mehr Opfern oder gar eine CD/DVD brennen musst,Skripting SupportDynamisches ModuleladenRettungsmodusWeit schneller (zumindest bei mir) wenn du ein grafisches Thema bevorzugstUniverseller Support für UUIDsUnterstützung von nicht-ASCII Zeichensätzen...um mal nur ein paar zu nennen. *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Wenn ich bei grub2 in der commandline vbeinfo eintippe um zu sehen welche Auflösungen möglich sind.
> 
> Erhalte ich soviele Einträge das es mehr als 2 Bildschirme voll sein müssten, wie kann ich nach oben scrollen?#

 Das war bei grub1 auch schon so. Entweder du benutzt die Pause Taste zum Anhalten, oder du benutzt zuerst "set pager=1". *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Warum wird in Gentoo jetzt grub2 standartmässig benutzt?

 Weil Grub1 schon lange tot ist und nicht weiterentwickelt wird? Oder weil es mit moderner Hardware (Wieder Stichwort EFI) nicht umgehen kann?

Es gibt nunmal gute Gründe für grub2, aber genauso gibt es gute Gründe bei grub1 zu bleiben. Oder LiLo zu verwenden. Oder syslinux. Dies ist Gentoo, es ist deine Entscheidung.

Die obigen Informationen stammen teilweise von: Grub2 CLI Mode Commands. das ist der erste Treffer, wenn man bei Google "grub2 vbeinfo scroll list" sucht.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Scrollen geht nicht, da Grub nur eine sehr rudimentäre Textlibrary besitzt, ist ja auch nen Bootloader/-manager und kein OS. 

 Nein, aber paging. Ist wie 'more' und langt hoffentlich. *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ich weiß auch nicht was du gegen mkconfig hast, im Zweifel einmal laufen lassen und schauen was es für deine gewünschte Auflösung einträgt und das in deine Konfiguration übernehmen. Wird halt einer der Werte von vbeinfo sein, normalerweise stellt es sich aber alleine korrekt auf dein Display ein. Das schöne an mkconfig ist ja, dass du direkt Einträge für alle deine Kernel hasst, ohne was extra tun zu müssen.

 Solange du in /etc/default/grub nichts in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX (wird immer verwendet) und/oder GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT (wird bei nicht-rettungseinträgen zusätzlich verwendet) einträgst, trägt die mkconfig keinerlei Auflösungsinformationen ein. Woher soll es das auch wissen was du möchtest? Was du meinst ist KMS und hat nichts mit grub zu tun. das ist der Kernel der die Auflösung einstellt.

Ich habe oben noch was vergessen. Das schlagendste Argument für grub2 ist (für mich!) der ZFS Support. Mit grub1 kann ich, soweit ich mich erinner, nicht von ZFS starten.

Hier mal meine Konfiguration. ZFS-Laufwerk, Intel HD Chipsatz mit nvidia Hybrid:

```
 ~ $ grep -P "^[^#]" /etc/default/grub

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_DEFAULT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true

GRUB_TIMEOUT=10

GRUB_DEVICE="/dev/sda4"

GRUB_DEVICE_UUID="17746233756780167615"

GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="dozfs"

xMtrrOpts="enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 mtrr_gran_size=32M mtrr_chunk_size=1G"

xIntelOpts="i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 video.use_native_backlight=1 rcutree.rcu_idle_gp_delay=1"

xVesaOpts="video=vesafb:off vga=0"

xModOpts="modprobe.blacklist=nvidia,nouveau"

xAcpiOpts="pcie_aspm=force pcie_aspm.policy=powersave pcie_port=native"

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="$xMtrrOpts $xIntelOpts $xModOpts $xVesaOpts $xAcpiOpts"

GRUB_TERMINAL=console
```

Ehrlich, ich möchte *das* nicht per grub1 umsetzen müssen.  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Solange du in /etc/default/grub nichts in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX (wird immer verwendet) und/oder GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT (wird bei nicht-rettungseinträgen zusätzlich verwendet) einträgst, trägt die mkconfig keinerlei Auflösungsinformationen ein. Woher soll es das auch wissen was du möchtest? Was du meinst ist KMS und hat nichts mit grub zu tun. das ist der Kernel der die Auflösung einstellt.
> 
> 

 

Nein, ich meinte nicht KMS, Grub kann selber die Auflösung bereits einstellen, bevor der Kernel das tut und das war ja auch die Frage, gut mag sein, dass die Frage unpräzise war. 

Ein Beispiel aus der Default Konfigurationsdatei:

```

GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

```

Ich hab aber keine Ahnung was mkconfig daraus baut.

Das mit dem Pager kannte ich noch nicht, allerdings verwende ich ja auch kein Grub mehr.  :Wink: 

Bye

Py

----------

## Yamakuzure

Edit: Ach. Ich Schaf hab die Frage falsch verstanden. Sorry.

----------

## py-ro

Ja eben, genau darum ging es doch.

(Davon ab wird in Kombination mit den EFI FB aber auch die Auflösung bereits dort eingestellt und per keep payload oder so ähnlich für den Kernel beibehalten.)

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ja eben, genau darum ging es doch.
> 
> (Davon ab wird in Kombination mit den EFI FB aber auch die Auflösung bereits dort eingestellt und per keep payload oder so ähnlich für den Kernel beibehalten.)

 ...und zu langsam war ich auch... beim Editieren. Peinlich.   :Embarassed: 

----------

